

Firefox disabled my extensions - sergimansilla
http://sergimansilla.com/blog/firefox-disabled-my-extensions/

======
ZeroGravitas
The same happened to me, though I think his point would have made more
strongly if he had acknowledged at any point that he was running a beta
version. So normal people still have some time (6 weeks or so?) before this is
an issue for them.

~~~
sergimansilla
It will be an issue nevertheless, though.

------
jacquesm
Anybody still wondering why users are scared to upgrade stuff?

~~~
DaveWalk
Isn't this cat-and-mouse issue between extension vetting and new Firefox
versions always present when running Firefox beta? I assumed it was one of the
tradeoffs, i.e., parts may be broken...?

~~~
OldLikeDos
No. This is a new feature that disables all unsigned extensions. It will be in
the next version of the normal Firefox. The setting to allow unsigned
extensions will be removed in the version after that (or so I've read).

Chrome has done something similar for a few years now, but (unlike Firefox)
Chrome allows white-listing extensions via Group Policy.

